# Almased ?



## Montyfluffydog (Sep 12, 2020)

Anyone tried using this meal replacement which claims its suitable for diabetics? I’m desperate to lose at least 4 stone and it’s just not happening although I’ve got my HbA1c down from 80 to 70 without medication since July which I’m proud of. I’m new to all this !


----------



## grovesy (Sep 12, 2020)

I have seen the advert in various p,aces but not tried personally. I am always wary of advert claims.


----------



## Docb (Sep 12, 2020)

I would be very wary.  It is sold as a supplement not a meal replacement.  If you look hard on their website then you can find some nutritional information and if you expand your screen you can actually read it.  Seems to contain quite a lot of sugar, probably there to make it palatable.  A bit at odds with the claim it is diabetes friendly, whatever that means.

Have you looked through the weight loss board to see how others have lost weight?


----------



## Montyfluffydog (Sep 12, 2020)

I will have a look but so far I’m following a low GI diet/nutrition. I’m vegan but eat beans and pulses and plenty of salads and vegetables etc.


----------



## DianeCatCrazy (Sep 12, 2020)

I’ve just ordered some Almased because it was advertised in the Balance magazine from Diabetes UK so shouldn’t this be ok if in their magazine? I only want this for a breakfast replacement with low carb lunch and dinner.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 12, 2020)

DianeCatCrazy said:


> I’ve just ordered some Almased because it was advertised in the Balance magazine from Diabetes UK so shouldn’t this be ok if in their magazine? I only want this for a breakfast replacement with low carb lunch and dinner.


Not necessarily people people pay to advertise things in magazines.


----------



## Docb (Sep 12, 2020)

Well it is 30% carbohydrate all of which is sugar and a standard serving is 50g. Don't know if anybody from DUK can get a comment from the magazine but it would not be for me.


----------



## Montyfluffydog (Sep 12, 2020)

DianeCatCrazy said:


> I’ve just ordered some Almased because it was advertised in the Balance magazine from Diabetes UK so shouldn’t this be ok if in their magazine? I only want this for a breakfast replacement with low carb lunch and dinner.


That’s what I thought. Can you let me know how you get on with it !


----------



## trophywench (Sep 20, 2020)

Lot of carb in legumes so too many and they cease to be healthy and become the opposite.  Usually we'd just suggest you to have a protein brekky - eg bacon and eggs - but vegetarian that's not wanted, so how about eg tofu?


----------

